# Greetings from Poland



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have just booked into the campsite just opposite the shrine of our lady 0f Czestochowa at Jasna Gora. Surrounded by Polish, Slovakians, Italiens and the ubiqutous Dutch , having a good time so far.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, well done Chas, have you got the dogs with you? If so are there any points you could share for us that would maybe like to do the same at some time. Hope you have a good time.

curlyboy


----------

